# Doll's carry basket - C



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://paapoputiikki.blogspot.fi/2015/02/crochet-gorgeous-doll-carry-basket.html?m=1


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

didough said:


> http://paapoputiikki.blogspot.fi/2015/02/crochet-gorgeous-doll-carry-basket.html?m=1


Thanks for the link, but am having a problem copying it for download. Is that by chance not permissible?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I copied and pasted it ok, thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

vershi said:


> I copied and pasted it ok, thank you for the link. :thumbup:


I cant get it copied. Im on an iPad. What device are you using?
OK, never mind. I did it on my computer.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

44gram said:


> I cant get it copied. Im on an iPad. What device are you using?
> OK, never mind. I did it on my computer.
> Thanks for the link.


Glad you got it ok.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

vershi said:


> Glad you got it ok.


Me, too. They will be wonderful for the great-grands


----------



## mumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you ... much ... much appreciated ...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

vershi said:


> Glad you got it ok.[/quote
> 
> Sorry double post


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

This would be cute with the crochet dolls in the recent post under this category. Perfect gift for a little girl.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It doesn't say what yarn to use (worsted, bulky, etc.) if you don't get the yarn they have used in the pattern.
Also what size doll it would handle?


----------



## mumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Ester weft is the 'yarn' used ... recycled cotton/polyester ... 1kg I think you can get similar at large craft stores or online ... average babydoll ... I would think it would hold ...


----------



## mumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Esteri weft *


----------



## CatherineF (Mar 31, 2017)

Please can anyone tell me where I can buy esteri weft (or equivalent if there is one???) in the uk. Has anyone made the doll carry basket? Many thanks


----------

